# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - tammikuu 2017

## Elias

9.1.

TKL #10/32
TKL #236/38

Teliautoja hieman epätavallisimmilla linjoilla.

----------


## Elias

12.1.

TKL #245/2

ilmeisesti *tämän* tapahtuman seurauksena vaihdettu #16 pois ja tilalle #245.

----------


## killerpop

17.1.

TKL #67/31

----------


## Koivane

17.01

TKL: #2/8

----------

